# Johnson Cast Nets



## gotmullet (Oct 5, 2007)

Check out our cast nets,bait nets,and more ....

We also do cast net repairs ,sport nets- batting cages ,golf nets ,protective nets ect....

We will be repairing sport nets on sight SOON !!

We will be making pier/bridge nets ,and live bait catchers also

We give a 10% discount to pff members.

Check out our site http://johnsoncastnets.com/

If you need prices on sport nets , or custom work or repairs call , email , or PM


----------

